
Any chance of a favicon? - wensing

======
wensing
It would be great if I could more easily spot the Y Combinator Startup News
tab in my Firefox tabs drop down.

~~~
joshwa
<http://ycombinator.com/images/y18.gif> works pretty well...

~~~
akkartik
Add using favicon picker: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3176

